# Screening Frenzied Units



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've had a pretty decent record with my Warriors of Khorne, but lately, I've had trouble screening the frenzied units so that their line of sight is essentially straight ahead. I make a point of including unmarked Marauders, a spawn, and warhounds in my army for that express purpose, and I'm enough of a fluff'ead that I'm not going to include any other mark besides the Mark of Khorne (or no mark at all.) 

So, how would you go about screening a predominantly frenzied army at the 2000-point level? Specifically, how would you deploy and position things like marauders and warhounds in relation to the Frenzied units of Warriors and Knights?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> So, how would you go about screening a predominantly frenzied army at the 2000-point level? Specifically, how would you deploy and position things like marauders and warhounds in relation to the Frenzied units of Warriors and Knights?


For the actual screening Warhounds are the choice, some 4 units of 5 dogs strong should do the trick. Depending on the things you play against you should consider deploying allready screening the Frenzied units. The second a player with a flying unit/really fast cav/sneaky scouts gets to start the game and you have 1+ non screened units the army will revert to playing itself and you can just consider walking home...

Depending on how beardy you want to be whilst playing you could also deploy Mounted Marauders with MoK to screen. How? Turn their asses towards the enemy, they are fast cav so they can move in any direction you want anyways Do however remember to turn their heads towards the enemy when you get nearer so you actually can charge....

*edit*
My quick setup scheme was foiled by the submit button 

In short you place non frenzied units overlapping atleast one model on each side of the unit you want to hide. The safe version is ofc to place a unit warhounds directly ahead of the unit you want to screen, this will however make it alot harder for the screened unit to be able to charge things. If you just screen the corner guys the unit will still have LoS in the middle so that they also see things that they can declare charges at :wink:

Please don't use derogatory terms like that in posts, it is against forum rules as it is very offensive to some readers - squeek


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmmm just realized I missed a maybe obvious but still important detail in the post above. The "corner-screens" only work against almost not shooting opponents. Against most elves it will fail horribly thanks to them shooting 2-3 dogs dead in each screenhound unit and remove the screening effects and let the frenzy have its go anyways:alcoholic:

Against them its naturally alot better to hide units completly behind screenhound units:wink:


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

you must always screen from the beginning of the game. using any sort of fast cav is always the best solution. the only army i can think of that gets away with not screening from the start is basically orcs & goblins. but they get to call waaagghh n stuff


----------

